# Templates werden nicht durchsucht?



## maxcom (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die Homepage unseres Vereins mit Vorlagen erstellt,
leider werden alle Seiten die an eine Vorlage gekoppelt sind von Google nicht mehr durchsucht...   

Lediglich die index.html wird durchsucht.
Warum ist das so? 
Und weiß jemand eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Grüße Max


----------



## Gumbo (17. Juli 2005)

Es gibt viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Werden denn die Dokumente bei einer Suche bei Google mit der Anfrage site:_example.net_ gefunden? Möglicherweise verwendest du einige suchmaschinenuntaugliche Techniken (vgl. „Webdesigner und Suchmaschinen-Robot – Ein fiktiver Dialog“).


----------



## maxcom (20. Juli 2005)

Das ist der Quellcode der index.html :


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<META NAME="author" CONTENT="Unterpertinger Markus">
<META NAME="publisher" CONTENT="ASV Terenten Sektion Fußball">
<META NAME="description" CONTENT="Hier finden Sie Ergebnisse, Spielberichte, Bilder, Videos und Infos zu den Spielern und der Mannschaft des ASV Terenten.">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="reply to" CONTENT="info@svterenten.com">
<META NAME="language" CONTENT="de">
<META NAME="keywords" CONTENT="SV Terenten,Terenten,Südtirol,ASV Terenten,Amateurliga,Fußball,Tabelle,Spielberichte,Bericht,svterenten,markus unterpertinger,sektion fussball,fussball suedtirol,downloads,lustige bilder,suedtirol,www.svterenten.com,gästebuch asv terenten,ergebnisse kreis c,suspo,stol,asv terenten,Terenten fußball,a jugend terenten,junioren terenten,Homepage ASV Terenten,">
<META NAME="robots" CONTENT="index, follow">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="sport">
<META NAME="audience" CONTENT="alle">
<META NAME="page-typ" CONTENT="bericht, reportage, bild, foto">
<META NAME="revisit-after" CONTENT="03 days">
<META NAME="copyright" CONTENT="Markus Unterpertinger ASV Terenten">
<title>Homepage des ASV Terenten</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
@import url(css/svt.css);
body {
	margin-left: 10px;
	margin-top: 15px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
	background-image: url(images_index/bg.jpg);
}
body,td,th {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 8pt;
	color: #000000;
}
-->
</style>
<link href="css/svt_menu_oben.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.Stil20 {	font-size: 9px;
	color: #000000;
}
.Stil22 {
	font-size: 10pt;
	font-weight: bold;
}
.Stil37 {font-size: 8pt}
.Stil35 {font-size: 10pt}
-->
</style>
</head>

<body>
<table width="772" height="710" border="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr bgcolor="#9198AB">
    <td height="17" colspan="2"><table width="772" border="0" id="menu_oben">
      <tr>
        <td width="100"><div align="center"><a href="index.html">Startseite</a></div></td>
        <td width="100"><div align="center"><a href="guestbook/guestbook.html">G&auml;stebuch</a></div></td>
        <td width="100"><div align="center"><a href="http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_2159/YaBB.cgi" target="_blank">Forum</a></div></td>
        <td width="100">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="100">&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="100">&nbsp;</td>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
        <td width="100"><div align="center"><a href="http://www.home.pages.at/svterenten" target="_blank">Saison 2004/05</a></div></td>
      </tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr>
  <tr valign="middle">
    <td height="102" colspan="2"><img src="images_index/bg_index2.jpg" width="772" height="100"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="10" colspan="2" class="leiste"><div align="center">Homepage des ASV Terenten Sektion Fu&szlig;ball 2005/06 </div></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="14" colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="106" valign="top" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><table border="0" id="menu">
      <tr>
        <td class="rubrik">Saison 2005/06 </td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="index.html">Startseite</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="spielberichte/spielberichte_hinrunde/spielberichte_hinrunde.html">Spielberichte</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="tabelle/tabelle.html">Tabelle / Ergebnisse</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="pokal/pokal.html">Pokal</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="jugend/jugend_index.html">Jugendbereich</a></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <td><a href="sponsoren/sponsor.html">Sponsoren</a></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
      <table border="0" id="menu">
        <tr>
          <td width="110" class="rubrik">Intern</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="mannschaft/mannschaft_index.html">Die Mannschaft</a> </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="torschuetzen/torschuetze_index.html">Torsch&uuml;tzen</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="sektion/sektion.html">Sektion</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="gallery/gallery_index.html">Gallery</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="downloads/downloads.html">Downloads</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="history/history.html">Geschichte</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="kontakt/kontakt.html">Kontakt</a></td>
        </tr>
      </table>
      <table border="0" id="menu">
        <tr>
          <td class="rubrik">Community</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_2159/YaBB.cgi" target="_blank">Forum</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="guestbook/guestbook.html">G&auml;stebuch</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="links/links.html">Links</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="impressum/impressum.html">Impressum</a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="http://www.home.pages.at/svterenten" target="_blank">Saison 2004/05</a> </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="mailto:info@svterenten.com">E-Mail <br>
          ASV Terenten</a> </td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td><a href="mailto:maxcom1983@yahoo.de">E-Mail Webmaster</a></td>
        </tr>
      </table>
      <div align="center"><a href="mailto:maxcom1983@yahoo.de"> </a><br>
        <!-- Beginn Hitmaster Grafikcounter -->
<script language="JavaScript" SRC="http://www.hitmaster.de/hm3c.php?cid=162644"></script>
<!-- Ende Hitmaster Grafikcounter -->
        <br>
           </div></td>
    <td width="664" align="center" valign="top" bgcolor="#E6E6E6">      <table width="650" border="0">
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td width="210" class="leiste">Platz 1 f&uuml;r Terenten </td>
          <td width="44">&nbsp;</td>
          <td width="210" class="leiste">Saisonbeginn 05/06 </td>
          <td width="23" rowspan="2" align="right">&nbsp;</td>
          <td width="137" rowspan="6" align="right"><table width=135 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=2><tr><td  bgcolor="bfbfbf"><font face="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica" color="000000" size="1"><b>Neue Homepage</b></font></td></tr><tr><td valign=top align=left bgcolor="E6E6E6"><font face="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica" size="1" color="000000">Wie gefällt euch die neue Homepage?<p><form method=post action="http://www.onlinewebservice5.de/cgi/poll/poll.pl?voted" target="umfrage"><input type=hidden name="id" value="v21696"><input type=hidden name="VOTE_CHECK" value="voted"><input type=radio name=quiz value="1"> Sehr gut<br><input type=radio name=quiz value="2"> Gut<br><input type=radio name=quiz value="3"> Naja<br><input type=radio name=quiz value="4"> Gar nicht<br><input type=radio name=quiz value="5"> Mäk loss des wennis et konnsch<br><p><center><input type=submit value="Abstimmen!" onClick=window.open("","umfrage","width=155,height=350,resizable=yes,scrollbars=auto")></center></form><p></font></td></tr></table>
 <br>
            <table width="135" border="0" align="center">
              <tr>
                <td><div align="center"><a href="umfrage/umfrage_vorschlagen.html">Umfrage vorschlagen</a> </div></td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td><div align="center"></div></td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td><div align="center"><a href="umfrage/umfrage_ergebnisse.html">Alle Ergebnisse</a> </div></td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td>&nbsp;</td>
              </tr>
              <tr>
                <td><div align="center"><a href="http://www.svt1988.fasthoster.de/" target="_blank">Hompage<br>
                der A - Jugend</a>                </div></td>
              </tr>
            </table>
            <div align="center"><br>
              <br>
            <img src="images_index/svt_logo.gif" width="69" height="80">          </div></td></tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td width="210" height="80" bgcolor="#FFFFFF"><span class="Stil37">Der ASV Terenten hat die Disziplinwertung des Fu&szlig;ballverbandes<br>
mit lediglich 7,50 Punkten gewonnen. Das bedeutet, dass die <br>
M&auml;nner aus Terenten... <a href="berichte_index/sites_berichte/bericht3.html">weiter</a> </span></td>
          <td height="80" class="Stil20">&nbsp;</td>
          <td width="210" height="80" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" class="Stil20"><SPAN class=Stil7><SPAN class=Stil8><SPAN class=Stil6><SPAN class=Stil9><span class="Stil37">Der Start f&uuml;r die neue Saison steht fest.<br>
Die Hinrunde der 2. Amateurliga beginnt am 04.09.2005.<br>
Der Pokalbewerb beginnt bereits etwas... <a href="berichte_index/sites_berichte/bericht4.html">weiter</a> </span></SPAN></SPAN></SPAN></SPAN></td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td align="center" valign="top"><a href="berichte_index/alle_berichte.html">alle Berichte</a></td>
          <td align="center" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
          <td align="center" valign="top"><a href="berichte_index/alle_berichte.html">alle Berichte</a></td>
          <td align="center" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td colspan="4">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td colspan="4"><div align="center" class="Stil22"><br>
            News:</div></td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td colspan="4"><table width="496" border="0">
            <tr>
              <td width="490" height="311" align="left" valign="top"><div style="width: 100%; height: 100%; overflow : auto;">
                <div align="left">News 06.07.2005:<br>
                  <br>
                  Der Wechsel von Oberhofer ist geplatzt!<br>
                  Er wird definitiv nicht zur Mannschaft sto&szlig;en.<br>
                  Forum: <a href="http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_2159/YaBB.cgi?board=off_topic;action=display;num=1119615444" target="_blank">Transferger&uuml;chte in S&uuml;dtirol</a> <br>
                  <hr>
                  <br>
                  News 25.06.2005:<br>
                  <br>
                  Transferger&uuml;chte in S&uuml;dtirol...<br>
                  Oberhofer Stefan  zu Terenten so gut wie sicher... <br>
                  Diskussion dar&uuml;ber im Forum <a href="http://www.kostenloses-forum.info/cgi-bin/foren/F_2159/YaBB.cgi?board=off_topic;action=display;num=1119615444" target="_blank">hier</a><br>
                  <hr>
                  <br>
                  News 24.06.2005:<br>
                  <br>
                  Terenten ist die fairste Mannschaft der 2. Amateurliga!<br>
                  <hr>
    </div>
              </div></td>
            </tr>
          </table></td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td colspan="4">&nbsp;</td>
          <td align="right">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr align="left" valign="top">
          <td colspan="4"><div align="center"><a href="news/all_news.html">alle News auf einen Blick</a> </div></td>
          <td align="right">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    <br>    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
```

daran ist doch nichts falsch oder?


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2005)

Ich würde die relevanten META's so notieren


```
<meta name="robots" content="index">
<meta name="robots" content="follow">
<meta name="revisit-after" content="3 days">
```
und diese auch in den 'Unterseiten' einfügen ;-]


----------

